# Cost of Getting Hair Colored



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

What is the cost for my wife to get her hair colored and cut in the Subic Bay area? In addition, what does it cost to get a manicure and pedicure in the Subic Bay area?

Thanks for your help.

LarryM


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Depending on the length of the hair the price of a colour change will be from 300peso to 1000peso.

Manicure is around the 50peso and the pedicure around 50peso.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hair Color and Cut*



seram said:


> Depending on the length of the hair the price of a colour change will be from 300peso to 1000peso.
> 
> Manicure is around the 50peso and the pedicure around 50peso.


The above explanation does not appear to include the cut. Is that an additional cost?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cutting the hair would be additional cost. Always verify prices with hair stylist before having the job done.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

In malls it costs as much as the US for this since they claim they use "imported" products which is just the average Clairol or Loreal stuff. Got the price and went to a local place instead for much less.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a high end salon upstairs above the Starbucks at the first intersection in the Freeport as you come in from the SCTEX (across from the Petron). 

My lady goes to someone on the outside in Olongapo across from the SM Mall about 200m down towards the market on Gordon avenue. She says it is at least half price of Freeport...

I have no idea how much it costs.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

M&P is 100-120 peso,manicure and pedicure in the UK costs around £35 from a salon,puts it into perspective for me.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Most young girls are practically expert manicurists anyway since that's how they spend their spare time so my wife has any of her neices do it and pays them instead.


----------

